

Start-Up Plans a More Personal Social Network - rblion
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/15/technology/15photo.html?_r=1&scp=2&sq=dave%20morin&st=Search

======
scrrr
A good example of how to get press when you have a good story. In this case:
Ex-Facebook employee.

